# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Παρεμβολές από κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας

## jasonp

Γεια σας,
Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ με σκοπό να με βοηθήσετε στο πρόβλημα μου! Λοιπόν..
Απέναντι από το σπίτι που μένω, πρόσφατα εγκατέστησαν μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Περίπου τον Σεπτέμβριο του 16 ήταν έτοιμη και δούλευε. Από εκείνη τη μέρα και στο εξής ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα στα ασύρματα τηλεφωνά της πολυκατοικίας μου. Δεν δουλεύουν σε απόσταση ΕΝΟΣ (1)  μέτρου από την βάση τους. Ακούγεται στο ακουστικό οι παρεμβολές(αν θέλετε να ανεβάσω βίντεο) και μόνο αν είμαι πολύ κοντά στη βάση δουλεύουν κανονικά. Κάποιες μέρες δοκίμαζα το εξής.
Την στιγμή που δεν είχε σήμα το κινητό τηλέφωνο, δηλαδή είναι κλειστή η κεραία κινητής και όχι το κινητό τηλέφωνο ‘έπιανε’ από αλλού(παλιά είχαμε σήμα στη περιοχή 4 γραμμές τώρα φουλ και στο υπόγειο ότι και να γίνει, φουλ ακτινοβολία) δοκίμασα να δω αν λειτουργεί το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, πράγμα το οποίο έγινε και δούλευε κανονικά. Η κεραία έσβηνε περίπου μια φορά την εβδομάδα για 2 ώρες τώρα δεν σβήνει καθόλου. Ως εδώ κομπλέ.
6 μήνες αργότερα έρχεται η ΕΕΤΤ για έλεγχο και βγάζει συμπέρασμα ότι φταίει ένα Link ενός ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού 800m μακριά! Είπαν έχω πολύ ισχυρή λήψη και βρίσκονται στην ιδιά συχνότητα (τα σπίτια που είναι εκεί διπλά δηλαδή η μισή πόλη δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ξέρω από γνωστό που μένη εκεί) (η κεραία κινητής είναι περίπου 100 μετρά από εμένα-ίδιο ύψος)
Έχω 9 μήνες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και συνεχίζουμε. Δεν ξέρω τι προσπαθούν να κάνουν.
Από αυτά που διαβάσατε υπάρχει περίπτωση όταν δεν λειτουργεί η κεραία κινητής να δουλεύει το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο DECT και να φταίει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός?

Κάποια λύση πώς να κινηθώ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κατ΄αρχήν  δοκίμασε  ένα  άλλο  ασύρματο  τηλέφωνο,  το  πρόβλημα  εντοπ'ιζεται  μόνο  στο  ασύρματο  τηλέφωνο? απο  τηλεοπτική  λήψη  πως  είσαι?

----------


## jasonp

Γενικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν πάνω και κάτω από τον όροφο του σπιτιού μου το ίδιο γίνεται. Καινούριο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο να αγοράσω το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έχω. Εξάλλου ελέγχθηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ και το πρόβλημα είπαν είναι οι παρεμβολές. Το δοκίμασα σε σπίτι φίλου και δούλευε κανονικά! Όσο για την τηλεοπτική λήψη δεν φαίνεται να έχω κανένα απόλυτος πρόβλημα. Δεν 'βρήκα' ως τώρα κάτι άλλο να έχει πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## kiros

Το τηλέφωνο σου σε τι συχνότητα είναι; Μόνο αν συμπτίτει με αυτές της κινητής θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## kioan

> 6 μήνες αργότερα έρχεται η ΕΕΤΤ για έλεγχο και βγάζει συμπέρασμα ότι φταίει ένα Link ενός ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού 800m μακριά! Είπαν έχω πολύ ισχυρή λήψη και βρίσκονται στην ιδιά συχνότητα (τα σπίτια που είναι εκεί διπλά δηλαδή η μισή πόλη δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ξέρω από γνωστό που μένη εκεί) (η κεραία κινητής είναι περίπου 100 μετρά από εμένα-ίδιο ύψος)



Τα link είναι κατευθυντικά, μπορεί τα σπίτια που λες να είναι "δίπλα" αλλά εκτός του λοβού ακτινοβολίας.

Αν το ασύρματο τηλέφωνό σου (για πες μας και την μάρκα και μοντέλο του) συμβαδίζει με τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα DECT, θα λειτουργεί στις συχνότητες 1880-1900MHz. 

Για αυτήν την περιοχή συχνοτήτων, ο Εθνικός Κανονισμός Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων επιτρέπει την εξής χρήση:







Όπως βλέπεις λοιπόν δεν επιτρέπεται να γίνεται χρήση αυτών των συχνοτήτων ούτε από το σταθμό βάσης της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αλλά ούτε και για Studio-Transmitter Links ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών. Εάν η ΕΕΤΤ σου είπε πως το STL είναι σε αυτή τη συχνότητα, μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θα έπρεπε να ασχοληθούν με αυτό.

Αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι το ασύρματο τηλέφωνό σου να "μπουκώνει" με ισχυρά σήματα εκτός της συχνότητας λειτουργίας του επειδή δεν έχει καλά φίλτρα στον δέκτη του.

----------


## leosedf

Τότε κάνε μήνυση στο ραδιόφωνο και αν το αλλάξουν μετά δες και την κινητή (εκεί θα πρέπει να πάρεις δάνειο).

----------


## jasonp

Στο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο η βαση γράφει panasonic kx-tg8100sp και το ακουστικό panasonic kx tga810ex. Οπως φαίνεται δουλευουν στα 1880mhz με 1900mhz και εχουν πιστοποίηση απο ευρωπαϊκη ένωση. Εχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες για τον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμο(μου ειπαν οτι βρίσκετε στην ιδια συχνότητα) αλλα οπως μου ειπαν επίσης επειδή ειναι δημοτικο ραδιόφωνο(δημόσιος) δεν θα παρει λιγο καιρο αλλα... παρα πολυ οπως φαίνεται ήδη.

Απο ολα αυτα εμενα αυτο που δεν μου φαινεται σωστο ειναι οτι 1) μολις σβήνει η κεραια τηλεφωνιας δουλευουν ολα κομπλέ 2) Στο σταθμο υπαρχουν 2 κεραιες η μια κατευθυντικη(δεν κοιταει το σπιτι μου) και η αλλη http://www.fmuser.net/Keditor/attach...2523892389.jpg οπου τα αλλα σπιτια δεν εχουν πρόβλημα

Μπέρδεμα για μένα... 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν υπάρχουν ισχυρά σήματα, μέσα στο δέκτη μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν φαντάσματα από τις προσθαφαιρέσεις.
- Κάπου στο υπόγειο έχω ένα AT&T παλαιάς κοπής στους 43-48Mhz, ανάμνηση από το πρώτο υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι γύρω στο 86, το οποίο δεν νοιάζεται για αυτές τις συχνότητες.

----------


## leosedf

Οι κεραίες κινητής ΔΕΝ σβήνουν. Δεν είναι λάμπες.

----------

vasilllis (07-06-17)

----------


## jasonp

> Οι κεραίες κινητής ΔΕΝ σβήνουν. Δεν είναι λάμπες.



Το ίδιο μου είπαν και εκείνοι. Συμφωνώ αλλα εννοώ οτι οταν δεν εχει σημα Κανένα κινητο τηλέφωνο απο αυτην την κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνίας(αυτο γινοταν μονο στις αρχες στον πρωτο μηνα-ισως λογο καποιου ελέγχου) τοτε λειτουργουσαν ολα κανονικά. Το τηλεφωνο εκεινη την στγμη δουλευε κανονικα οπως και να λέγεται αυτην η στιγμή!

----------


## jasonp

> Οι κεραίες κινητής ΔΕΝ σβήνουν. Δεν είναι λάμπες.



Την ημερα που καναν εργασιες για ρολόι της ΔΕΗ επισης δεν ειχε σημα το κινητο για κατι ωρες!

----------


## leosedf

Οι κεραίες κινητής *ΔΕΝ* κλείνουν. *ΠΟΤΕ*! Ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ρεύμα η περιοχή.

----------


## jasonp

Συμφωνώ αλλα δεν μπορεις να αλλάξεις το: *την στιγμη που δεν εχει σημα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ κινητο τηλέφωνο απο αυτην την κεραια το ασυρματο δουλευει κανονικα.*  που οδηγεί οτι εκεινη την στιγμη ειναι σβηστη... εχω άδικο? Κεραια ειναι οτι θελουν την κανουν την διαχειρίζονται απομακρυσμένα ξερω.

----------


## vasilllis

δεν κλεινει ποτε η κεραια ,αλλα ο σταθμος "πεφτει" .
αυτοι ειναι οι καινουργιοι αναμεταδοτες στις κεραιες;
εγω ήξερα ότι ειναι ετσι

----------


## leosedf

> Συμφωνώ αλλα δεν μπορεις να αλλάξεις το: *την στιγμη που δεν εχει σημα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ κινητο τηλέφωνο απο αυτην την κεραια το ασυρματο δουλευει κανονικα.*  που οδηγεί οτι εκεινη την στιγμη ειναι σβηστη... εχω άδικο? Κεραια ειναι οτι θελουν την κανουν την διαχειρίζονται απομακρυσμένα ξερω.



Πως ξέρεις ότι κανένα κινητό δεν έχει σήμα από τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία? Ποια εταιρία είναι? Με τι μέτρησες?

----------


## jasonp

> δεν κλεινει ποτε η κεραια ,αλλα ο σταθμος "πεφτει" .
> αυτοι ειναι οι καινουργιοι αναμεταδοτες στις κεραιες;
> εγω ήξερα ότι ειναι ετσι



έχει αυτό το σετ(η κατευθυντική και η ηλεκτρική καμινάδα) keraia1.jpg (φωτογραφια απο google)

----------


## jasonp

> Πως ξέρεις ότι κανένα κινητό δεν έχει σήμα από τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία? Ποια εταιρία είναι? Με τι μέτρησες?



Για μια ώρα περίπου έγινε αυτό. Δεν μέτρησα κάτι άπλα έκανα υπόθεση ότι παλιά είχα 4 γραμμές και τώρα φουλ(-51dbm μέσα στο σπίτι) άρα δεν έχω σήμα από αυτή, λειτουργεί το ασύρματο άρα δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβολές. Οι άλλες με βάσει το χάρτη είναι πολύ μακριά. Το κανένα είναι και αυτό υπόθεση έγραψα γιατί. Της cosmote είναι.

*Να θυμόμαστε ότι μπορεί να μην είναι έτσι δηλαδή να φταίει το ραδιόφωνο άλλα εγώ αυτό που είδα αυτό λέω.

----------


## kioan

Αντι να βλέπουμε ασχετες κεραίες, δεν μας βαζεις μια φωτογραφία της συγκεκριμένης;

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (07-06-17), 

vasilllis (07-06-17)

----------


## leosedf

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι wind η voda. Βγάλε μια φωτογραφια.

----------


## jasonp

τι σημασία έχει η συγκεκριμένη? όλες ίδιες δεν είναι? comsote είναι σίγουρα(δηλωμένη).

ευχαριστω

----------


## kioan

> τι σημασία έχει η συγκεκριμένη? όλες ίδιες δεν είναι? comsote είναι σίγουρα(δηλωμένη).



Σωστά! Πώς δεν το σκεφτήκαμε...

Βρήκα και εγώ έναν γνωστό μου που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο μοντέλο DECT τηλεφώνου με εσένα. Τον ρώτησα και μου είπε πως δεν αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα παρεμβολών. Άρα το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις προφανώς έχει επιλυθεί.

----------

vasilllis (08-06-17)

----------


## jasonp

μια ερώτηση έκανα... με αυτά τα προβλήματα όλα μου φταίνε  :Tongue2: 

αυτή εδώ είναι https://www.dropbox.com/s/au7eccnmjporbna/cosmote.jpg

----------


## leosedf

ΟΚ δε φαίνεται τίποτα έτσι κι αλλιώς και παίζει να μην είναι  cosmote.

----------


## jasonp

Και ο ηχος του ακουστικου απο τις παρεμβολες...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ze68rOXoio

----------


## mikemtb

> Και ο ηχος του ακουστικου απο τις παρεμβολες...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ze68rOXoio



Με τίποτα...

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτός ο ήχος έχει να κάνει με την λήψη (μεταξύ ακουστικού/βάσης).
Δεν είναι παράσιτα ...

----------


## jasonp

> Αυτός ο ήχος έχει να κάνει με την λήψη (μεταξύ ακουστικού/βάσης).
> Δεν είναι παράσιτα ...



Η αποσταση του ακουστικου-βασης βρίσκετε στο 1.5 μετρο στην αρχη και προς το τελος που ακούγεται κανονικα λιγοτερο απο 1 μετρο. Νομιζω έπρεπε να δουλεύει οπως 'παλια'. Τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι ?

----------


## moutoulos

Αν πας το τηλ σε άλλο χώρο (άλλο σπίτι) ... δουλεύει κανονικά ?, ή και εκεί τα ίδια κάνει ?.

----------


## p270

> Αν πας το τηλ σε άλλο χώρο (άλλο σπίτι) ... δουλεύει κανονικά ?, ή και εκεί τα ίδια κάνει ?.



Γρηγορη το εχει πει οτι σε αλλο σπιτι δεν εχει προβλημα  (Το δοκίμασα σε σπίτι φίλου και δούλευε κανονικά!)

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι συγνώμη Παναγιώτη, αλλά απλά δεν έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου οτι έχει απαντηθεί ήδη ... η συγκεκριμένη ερώτησή μου.

----------


## p270

ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα λοιπόν η φταίει απλά η γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ας φωνάξει τον παροχο να δει τι γινεται ας το δηλώσει βλάβη 
αλήθεια με σταθερό τηλέφωνο έχει δοκιμάσει ο φίλος ;

----------


## jasonp

> ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα λοιπόν η φταίει απλά η γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ας φωνάξει τον παροχο να δει τι γινεται ας το δηλώσει βλάβη 
> αλήθεια με σταθερό τηλέφωνο έχει δοκιμάσει ο φίλος ;



Φυσικά πλεον με σταθερο τηλέφωνο βολεύομαι. Κανενα πρόβλημα ετσι. Θα δηλώσω και μια βλάβη μηπως και ασχοληθούν αν και δεν νομίζω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kioan

Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θα δηλώσεις στον πάροχο βλάβη της γραμμής η οποία αποδεδειγμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά, ενώ το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή DECT...


 *Spoiler:*          

...και αναρωτιέσαι αν θα ασχοληθούν!  :Lol:

----------


## jasonp

> Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θα δηλώσεις στον πάροχο βλάβη της γραμμής η οποία αποδεδειγμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά, ενώ το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή DECT...
> 
> 
>  *Spoiler:*          
> 
> ...και αναρωτιέσαι αν θα ασχοληθούν!



Περίπου... Το προβλημα μονοι τους το δημιούργησαν(εβαλαν την κεραια). Εγω απλα θα δηλώσω προβλημα οτι δεν δουλευει λογο παρεμβολων. Στο κατω κατω ας μου αποδειξουν οτι δεν φταίνε αυτοι. Δεν εμεινε κατι αλλο να κανω. Εννιά μηνες με προβλημα κοντεύω.

*το προβλημα δεν εντοπίζεται μονο στη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή DECT. Εντοπίζεται σε οποια συσκευη DECT βαλω στο σπιτι μου και γενικα στην πολυκατοικια μας!

----------


## p270

μια ερώτηση έχω όχι για τον φίλο με το προβλημα αλλά γιατί υπάρχει τόση δυσπιστία από όλους για αυτό που λέει ,και εξηγούμε δεν ξέρω από τι έχει παρεμβολές αλλά δεν νομίζω να το γράφει για πλάκα 

από την άλλη η εεττ λέει ο φίλος ότι η παρεμβολές προέρχονται από κεραία σταθμού και όχι κινητής μήπως προς τα εκεί πρέπει να κινηθεί ;

----------


## jasonp

Εγω ξεκίνησα το θεμα γιατι ειμαι δύσπιστος προς την εεττ οτι φταίει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμος(τοσα σπιτια διπλα στο σταθμό το δικο μου στα 800 μετρα εχει προβλημα). Ετσι απευθύνθηκα εδω μηπως μου πει κανεις "δεν γινεται να φταίει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός, το κανουν λογο οτι δεν θελουν να αφαιρέσουν/πειράξουν την κεραια κινητης" αλλα οπως κατάλαβα ολα παίζουν. Οσο για τον σταθμο δεν λεω οτι τον κατηγορούν άδικα.Ειχαν πει οτι εχει χρονια προβλημα.

----------


## kioan

> μια ερώτηση έχω όχι για τον φίλο με το προβλημα αλλά γιατί υπάρχει τόση δυσπιστία από όλους για αυτό που λέει ,και εξηγούμε δεν ξέρω από τι έχει παρεμβολές αλλά δεν νομίζω να το γράφει για πλάκα 
> 
> από την άλλη η εεττ λέει ο φίλος ότι η παρεμβολές προέρχονται από κεραία σταθμού και όχι κινητής μήπως προς τα εκεί πρέπει να κινηθεί ;



Συμφωνώ με όσα λες και μάλιστα από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτήν εδώ τη συζήτηση έδωσα αναλυτικές πληροφορίες που μπορούν να τον βοηθήσουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Αλλά μάλλον άδικα έγραφα.

----------


## jasonp

> Συμφωνώ με όσα λες και μάλιστα από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτήν εδώ τη συζήτηση έδωσα αναλυτικές πληροφορίες που μπορούν να τον βοηθήσουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Αλλά μάλλον άδικα έγραφα.




Εγραψα οτι το link του σταθμου δεν κοιτάει εμενα σε καμια περίπτωση. Οτι οποιος αλλος ειναι σε αυτην την συχνότητα ειναι "προβλημα"  το κατάλαβα .Οσο για τις πληροφοριες ευχαριστω αλλα δεν εχω καταλάβει ακομα τι πρεπει να κανω εκτος του να περιμένω...

----------


## vasilllis

Αγνωσται οι βουλαι του κυριου..
Παρολο το ευρος συχνοτητων που επρεπε να παιζουν διαφορες συσκευες, εχει βρεθει dect να τρελαινει ασυρματο συστημα συναγερμου.

----------


## kiros

> Εγω ξεκίνησα το θεμα γιατι ειμαι δύσπιστος προς *την εεττ οτι φταίει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμος*(τοσα σπιτια διπλα στο σταθμό το δικο μου στα 800 μετρα εχει προβλημα). Ετσι απευθύνθηκα εδω μηπως μου πει κανεις "δεν γινεται να φταίει ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός, το κανουν λογο οτι δεν θελουν να αφαιρέσουν/πειράξουν την κεραια κινητης" αλλα οπως κατάλαβα ολα παίζουν. Οσο για τον σταθμο δεν λεω οτι τον κατηγορούν άδικα.Ειχαν πει οτι εχει χρονια προβλημα.



Αν ερχόταν η ΕΕΤΤ και εβρισκε link σταθμού εκτός της αδειοδοτημένης περιοχής συχνοτήτων τότε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης της θα πήγαινε αυτόφωρο.

----------


## p270

μα λέει ο φίλος ότι ετσι του είπαν από την εεττ , και μια ερώτηση για τον φίλο άλλοι στην γειτονιά σου έχουν προβλημα;

----------


## kiros

> μα λέει ο φίλος ότι ετσι του είπαν από την εεττ , και μια ερώτηση για τον φίλο άλλοι στην γειτονιά σου έχουν προβλημα;




Η ΕΕΤΤ αν είχε πρόβλημα το link θα το είχαν κλείσει (και κατάσχεση αν ήταν παράνομο). Και πως πήγαν για έλεγχο; Τους έκανε καταγγελία; 
Κάτι δεν κατάλαβε καλά.

----------


## p270

> Η ΕΕΤΤ αν είχε πρόβλημα το link θα το είχαν κλείσει (και κατάσχεση αν ήταν παράνομο). Και πως πήγαν για έλεγχο; Τους έκανε καταγγελία; 
> Κάτι δεν κατάλαβε καλά.



αναφερω οτι λεει ο φιλος τωρα οτι αν ηταν παρανομος και θα το εεκλειναν ετσι ειναι ,αλλα αν δεν ηταν εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκλειναν το link ; εγω Γιαννη δεν ειμαι εδω τα πραγματα πανε σε ποιον ανηκει το link και ο σταθμος 

ας απαντησει αν θελει βεβαια σε ολα αυτα ο φιλος δηλαδη στο τι του ειπαν και πως καλεσε την ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## kiros

> αναφερω οτι λεει ο φιλος τωρα οτι αν ηταν παρανομος και θα το εεκλειναν ετσι ειναι ,αλλα αν δεν ηταν εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκλειναν το link ; εγω Γιαννη δεν ειμαι εδω τα πραγματα πανε σε ποιον ανηκει το link και ο σταθμος 
> 
> ας απαντησει αν θελει βεβαια σε ολα αυτα ο φιλος δηλαδη στο τι του ειπαν και πως καλεσε την ΕΕΤΤ



Αν είναι νόμιμος θα του έκαναν παρατήρηση να φτιάξει την βλάβη (αν υπάρχει).

----------


## jasonp

Όσο για την γειτονιά δεν το έψαξα και πολύ αλλά λογικά γιατί να μην έχουν πρόβλημα(η έχουν και δεν το ξέρουν)
Αυτό εδώ μου έστειλαν και ακόμα περιμένω:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kfuz190z79...τίτλο.bmp?dl=0

----------


## kioan

Αφού η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι ξεκάθαρη για το τι προκαλεί το πρόβλημα και μάλιστα στηρίζεται και στον ΕΚΚΖΣ που είχα αναφέρει εξαρχής.



Το link του σταθμού είναι παράνομο (σε ζώνη που προορίζεται για άλλη χρήση) και μάλιστα εντοπίσανε και ποιος σταθμός είναι ώστε να προχωρήσουν με όσα προβλέπει η νομοθεσία.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί καθόμαστε και το συζητάμε για την κεραία της κινητής ή για τη δήλωση της βλάβης στη γραμμή του σταθερού.

----------


## p270

μα μολις σημερα ανεβασε αυτην την απαντηση ο φιλος jason πως να το ξερουμε

----------


## kioan

> μα μολις σημερα ανεβασε αυτην την απαντηση ο φιλος jason πως να το ξερουμε



Μα δεν το λέω για όλους τους υπόλοιπους, αλλά για τον ίδιο που είχε αυτή την απάντηση εξαρχής στα χέρια του και μας έλεγε πως φταίει το δίκτυο της κινητής.

----------


## jasonp

> Μα δεν το λέω για όλους τους υπόλοιπους, αλλά για τον ίδιο που είχε αυτή την απάντηση εξαρχής στα χέρια του και μας έλεγε πως φταίει το δίκτυο της κινητής.



Ας ειναι ετσι εγω ακομα ισχυρίζομαι οτι η κεραια κινητης εχει προβλημα(λογο αυτων που έγραφα στα προηγούμενα ποστ). Σε κατι μηνες(χρονια δηλαδή) που θα τελειωσουν τα προβλήματα θα το γραψω εδω να σας πω τι έφταιγε τελικα. Αυτα ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## leosedf

Αν βγάλεις άκρη όντως μπες και γράψε μας τι έγινε, είναι ενδιαφέρον υπόθεση.

----------


## f_chronis

> Οι κεραίες κινητής *ΔΕΝ* κλείνουν. *ΠΟΤΕ*! Ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει ρεύμα η περιοχή.





Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω. Δεν έχουν όλες οι κεραιές καλές μπαταρίες για λειτουργία σε διακοπές ρεύματος. Μπορεί να σβήσουν για συντήρηση, από βλάβη ή ακόμα και για εξοικονόμηση ρεύματος αν συνυπάρχουν με κόμβο σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.Ακόμα και ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτηρίου μπορεί να κατεβάσει το γενικό αν ο πάροχος δεν του πληρώσει το "νοίκι" για την κεραία. Μάλλον η σωστή έκφραση είναι "ιδανικά δεν πρέπει να σβήνουν".

----------


## jasonp

Έπειτα από όλο αυτόν το καιρό μπορώ να πω ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μερικώς, συμβιβαστήκαμε προσωρινά (κακός). Πολλές συζητήσεις με την εταιρία της κεραίας είχαν αποτέλεσμα να καταλάβω ότι ήταν τζάμπα χρόνος. 
Οι αμέτρητες συζητήσεις (τύπου φταίτε εσείς να λέω εγώ - όχι δεν φταίμε εμείς να λένε, κάναμε "έλεγχο καλής λειτουργίας"-  π@π@ρ%@) ήταν με άτομα "υποστήριξης" ,όχι τεχνικούς καθώς μου έλεγαν ότι δεν μπορώ/δεν πρέπει να μιλήσω μαζί τους. 
Αργότερα έγινε για άλλη μια φορά έλεγχος από την ΕΕΤΤ επιτελούς, χωρίς την παρουσία του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού, και φάνηκε ότι είχε και έχει πρόβλημα η κεραία κινητής.

Τέλος το πρόβλημα υπάρχει ακόμα στα γύρω σπίτια καθώς έκλεισαν μόνο την μισή κεραία που κοιτάει το μέρος το δικό μου και μερικών ακόμα γειτόνων.

Και 1.5 χρόνο μετά για 30 λεπτά δουλειά της βρωμιάρας εταιρίας κινητής.

----------


## leosedf

Λογικό....
Δεν περίμενα να βγάλεις καμία άκρη.

----------


## jasonp

Και το καλύτερο από όλα είναι ότι πριν λίγες μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την "εταιρια" και με ρωτούσαν αν θέλω να φτιάξουνε το πρόβλημα... 1.5 χρόνου... χωρίς τηλέφωνο...

----------


## jasonp

Λοιπόν οσο περνάει ο καιρος το θεμα παιρνει ακομα μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις. Η κατάσταση δεν παει άλλο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι αδιάφορη. Δεν εφαρμόζει τα πράγματα οπως θα έπρεπε. Τι προτείνεται να κάνουμε μιας και είμαστε πολλα σπιτια πλέον που εξαρτώνται απο εναν βλάκα; Πλέον μιλάμε για την οριστική απομακρυνση της κεραιας.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Λοιπόν οσο περνάει ο καιρος το θεμα παιρνει ακομα μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις. Η κατάσταση δεν παει άλλο. Η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι αδιάφορη. Δεν εφαρμόζει τα πράγματα οπως θα έπρεπε. Τι προτείνεται να κάνουμε μιας και είμαστε πολλα σπιτια πλέον που εξαρτώνται απο εναν βλάκα; Πλέον μιλάμε για την οριστική απομακρυνση της κεραιας.



Όταν οι " Αριστεραίοι" της Δεκαετίας του 2000-2010 ξήλωναν τις κεραίες ... τους λέγαμε γραφικούς και μ......ες ..... τώρα που έγιναν κυβέρνηση τα έχουν καταπιεί όλα .... !!! 
Ίσως η μόνη λύση να είναι να το μάθει ..... ο Ρουβίκωνας .... και δεν αστειεύομαι !!!! .... το τελευταίο απομεινάρι της επαναστατικότητας τους ..... λίγο γρήγορα πριν τους υπουργοποιήσουν κι αυτούς ....

----------


## leosedf

Κάψτε όλη την περιοχή με ναπάλμ να μην έχει σπίτια και κεραίες.

----------


## 744

Φοβαμαι ότι αν πας με την νόμιμη οδό, δηλαδή μήνυση κατά παντός υπευθύνου ώστε να αναλάβει την διερεύνηση ο εισαγγελέας, δεν θα καταλήξεις σε κάτι χρήσιμο για σένα γιατί:

1. Ο εισαγγελέας είναι άσχετος με τα τεχνικά
2. Θα αναθέσει στην ΕΕΤΤ τον έλεγχο
3. Το πόρισμα της ΕΕΤΤ θα λέει αυτό που ξέρεις
4. Ο εισαγγελέας θα βάλει την υπόθεση στο αρχείο
5. Εσύ θα έχεις χάσει χρόνο και χρήμα
6. Το τηλέφωνό σου θα συνεχίσει να έχει πρόβλημα

Φυσικά με τα παραπάνω ΔΕΝ προτείνω να:

1. Πας με ένα τσεκούρι και να κάνεις το καλώδιο της ΔΕΗ 1735 κομματάκια
2. Να πετάξεις την μπαταρία του link
3. Να κατεβάσεις μόνος την κεραία της κινητής
4. Να κάνεις ένα παρεμβολέα για το link της κινητής
5. Να πάρεις τηλέφωνο σε άλλη συχνότητα (π.χ. τα παλιά στα 47 κάπου MHz)

Γιατί με 1 ή και περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω μάλλον σε βλέπω στο αυτόφωρο.

Εγώ από την άλλη δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα (με τα 2α...)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι στο 2 κάτω θα ήθελα να τον δω να κάνει παρεμβολέα στα 15 η 34 η 64GHZ να δούμε πόσο επιτυχής ήταν.

Η λύση είναι απλή, κόψε το καλώδιο του λινκ σε ενα δυο σημεία. Θα έρχονται να το αλλάζουν, κόβε το συνέχεια. Δεν έχει υψηλές τάσεις. Στην τελική πάρε ενα 13 και 17-19 κλειδί μαζί σου, αφαίρεσε και το link και πέτα το. Μη στεναχωριέσαι λεφτά έχουν. Θα βάζουν άλλα και το αστείο είναι θα πρέπει να ξανά κάνουν ζεύξη.

Θα πέσει γέλιο.

----------


## jasonp

Το πρόβλημα που μας δημιουργούν μονο με τα 5 κατω λύνετε...Ζηταμε το αυτονόητο και φταιμε που αυτοι παρανομούν σε οτι κάνουν. Οτι νανε.. Αργα η γρηγορα θα βρούμε νόμιμα την λύση που ειναι η αφαίρεση άδειας.(που δεν ξερω για πιο πστη λογο εγκρίθηκε ετσι πως ειναι γραμμένη)

----------


## kioan

Συγνώμη, τώρα πως ξαναγυρίσαμε στο ότι φταίει η κεραία της κινητής και θέλουμε να την καταστρέψουμε κιόλας; Αυτό το θέμα το είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει από πέρσι.

Εσύ ο ίδιος δεν μας είχες πει πως έκανες καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και η απάντησή της ήταν αυτή;





Πριν γκρεμίσετε καμιά άσχετη κεραία και μπλέξετε (ή πάρετε βραβείο Δαρβίνου προσπαθώντας), δεν πάτε καλύτερα στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό που υπέδειξε και η ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζω ότι τα radiolink μεταφέρθηκαν στους 2.1 άρα ο σταθμός είναι ο παράνομος. Δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμη λινκ.

----------

SRF (12-06-18)

----------


## jasonp

Για να καταβάλετε πόσο οτι νανε ειναι αυτη η ιστορία:

Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός μετα απο έλεγχο όντως ηταν παράνομος (πανω στην συχνότητα των dect κτλ) και εχουν αλλαχθεί ολα τα μηχανήματα με άλλα. Αφού αλλαχτηκαν ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΑΜΕ να έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα dect. Δηλαδή πολυ απλά δεν έφταιγε ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός.(εγω και ολοι, εκτος της ΕΕΤΤ το περιμέναμε οτι θα συνέβαινε αυτο)

Αφου στην περιοχή δεν υπήρχε κατι αλλο ηρθε η ωρα την κεραίας κινητης (δεν ηθελαν να την πειράξουν και την άφησαν για το τελος...και καλά)

Και εδω γίνετε ο χαμός. Αρχίζουν κλείνουν λινκ κτλ...και ο δια μαγεία ολα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Οι παρεμβολες δημιουργούν πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ στις συσκευές wifi ΚΑΙ στα dect. Διπλό το κακό.

Πείτε δηλαδή τι να κάνουμε με ολα αυτά που ζούμε και δεν μπορούμε να κανουμε την δουλειά μας.

----------


## kioan

> Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός μετα απο έλεγχο όντως ηταν παράνομος (πανω στην συχνότητα των dect κτλ) και εχουν αλλαχθεί ολα τα μηχανήματα με άλλα. Αφού αλλαχτηκαν ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΑΜΕ να έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα dect. Δηλαδή πολυ απλά δεν έφταιγε ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός.(εγω και ολοι, εκτος της ΕΕΤΤ το περιμέναμε οτι θα συνέβαινε αυτο)



Όπως το περιγράφεις υπάρχουν δύο ενδεχόμενα:
1. Είτε ισχύει η μέτρηση της ΕΕΤΤ και τα μηχανήματα του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού τα οποία αποδείχτηκε πως ήταν όντως παράνομα και επάνω στην συχνότητα των DECT, με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο δεν δημιουργούσαν παρεμβολές στα DECT.
2. Είτε δεν ισχύει η μέτρηση της ΕΕΤΤ και ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός που ήταν εξαρχής άσχετος με το πρόβλημα, δέχτηκε να μπει σε όλα τα έξοδα αλλαγής του εξοπλισμού του αντί να κάνει μια ένσταση στην ΕΕΤΤ και να αποδείξει πως έχει μηχανήματα που λειτουργούν σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες, εκτός DECT.

Σου φαίνονται λογικά τα παραπάνω;







> Αφου στην περιοχή δεν υπήρχε κατι αλλο ηρθε η ωρα την κεραίας κινητης (δεν ηθελαν να την πειράξουν και την άφησαν για το τελος...και καλά)



Όπως διαπίστωσες ο ίδιος, όταν κάνεις καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, έρχονται για έλεγχο. Το έκανες μία φορά και ήρθαν. Γιατί δεν το ξανακάνεις;

Επίσης όπως διαπίστωσες ο ίδιος, το τι βλέπεις με το μάτι (κεραία κινητής) δεν ανταποκρίνεται πάντα στο από που σου έρχονται τα ραδιοκύματα (ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός).

Πως είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να εκπέμπει στη συχνότητα των DECT;

Για ποιον λόγο μια εταιρεία κινητής που πληρώνει εκατομμύρια για αποκλειστική χρήση ραδιοφάσματος, να στήσει το οποιοδήποτε link μέσω του οποίου θα παρέχει υπηρεσία προς πελάτες, χρησιμοποιώντας μια άσχετη συχνότητα (πχ αυτής των DECT) και στην οποία θα δέχεται και η ίδια παρεμβολές από το κάθε ασύρματο τηλέφωνο της περιοχής;

----------


## ILIAS GR

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ενσύρματο τηλέφωνο και να ησυχάσεις; 
1.jpg 

  Αλλά έχεις τόσες παρεμβολές, λες  και ζεις στο Τσέρνομπιλ και κολλάς στο ότι δε δουλεύει το ασύρματο;

----------


## jasonp

Ναι το 2 μου φαίνεται λογικό. Στην Ελλάδα. Ετσι κι έγινε πρακτικά.

Εχω χάσει τον αριθμό απο τις καταγγελίες που εχω κανει στην ΕΕΤΤ. Εξάλλου δεν έχουν και πολυ νόημα -πρακτικά ειναι σαν μια ειδοποίηση στο facebook-. Ήρθαν μετα απο πολλά τηλέφωνα... Δεν υπάρχει κατι αλλο που να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Εχει δοκιμαστεί και απο ΕΕΤΤ. Τέλος. Δεν ξέρω σε αυτούς πες τα...

----------


## jasonp

> Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ενσύρματο τηλέφωνο και να ησυχάσεις; 
> 1.jpg 
> 
>   Αλλά έχεις τόσες παρεμβολές, λες  και ζεις στο Τσέρνομπιλ και κολλάς στο ότι δε δουλεύει το ασύρματο;



Για το λαπτοπ να τραβήξω καλώδιο απο την άκρη του σπιτιού μεχρι το σαλόνι; Για το λινκ(wifi, εξωτερικά) που εδωσα ποσα λεφτα και δεν δουλεύει θα μου τα δώσει η κλεψοτε;

----------


## leosedf

Από το ραδιοσταθμό ζήτα τα.

----------


## kioan

> Εχω χάσει τον αριθμό απο τις καταγγελίες που εχω κανει στην ΕΕΤΤ. Εξάλλου δεν έχουν και πολυ νόημα -πρακτικά ειναι σαν μια ειδοποίηση στο facebook



Οι γραπτές καταγγελίες δεν χάνονται έτσι απλά. Παίρνουν αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις την πορεία τους και να απαιτήσεις απάντηση. 
Αν δεν ασχοληθείς εσύ σοβαρά με τις καταγγελίες που υποβάλεις και τις αντιμετωπίζεις σα να γράφεις σε έναν τοίχο στο Facebook, μην περιμένεις να το κάνει και κανένας άλλος. 

Αλλά αντί αυτού προτιμάς να σχεδιάζεις δολιοφθορά ενός σταθμού βάσης επειδή απλά τον βλέπεις και σου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα πως κάθεται η εταιρεία κινητής να αναβοσβήνει τους πομποδέκτες για να ενοχλεί το δικό σου τηλέφωνο. 

Με ξεπερνάει το ότι έχεις θεωρήσει πως η μόνη πηγή ραδιοκυμάτων μπορεί να είναι η κινητή τηλεφωνία και μάλιστα σε μια μπάντα που δεν έχει καμία πρακτική αξία για αυτήν. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Για το λινκ(wifi, εξωτερικά) που εδωσα ποσα λεφτα και δεν δουλεύει θα μου τα δώσει η κλεψοτε;



Αλήθεια το link που έστησες με τι είναι; Τι ενεργό εξοπλισμό έχει και τι κεραίες; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (12-06-18)

----------


## jasonp

> Αλήθεια το link που έστησες με τι είναι; Τι ενεργό εξοπλισμό έχει και τι κεραίες; 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Είναι με ubnt airgrid m2 όπου δεν μπορούν να βρουν δίκτυα. Δοκίμασα να βάλω στάνταρ κανάλια άλλα δεν δούλεψε.

----------


## leosedf

Τελικά μου φαίνεται θα φας εσύ την καμπάνα της ΕΕΤΤ.  :Lol:

----------

kioan (12-06-18), 

SRF (13-06-18)

----------


## jasonp

> Τελικά μου φαίνεται θα φας εσύ την καμπάνα της ΕΕΤΤ.



Για ποιό λόγο;

----------


## kioan

> Για ποιό λόγο;



1. Τι εννοείς δεν δούλεψε σε στάνταρτ κανάλια; Εσύ δηλαδή τι κανάλια έβαλες; 

2. Ποια η ισχύς που τα έχεις ρυθμίσει; 

3. Ποια η απολαβή της κεραίας του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου που έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει; Είναι το 16dBi ή 20dBi;

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## jasonp

> 1. Τι εννοείς δεν δούλεψε σε στάνταρτ κανάλια; Εσύ δηλαδή τι κανάλια έβαλες; 
> 
> 2. Ποια η ισχύς που τα έχεις ρυθμίσει; 
> 
> 3. Ποια η απολαβή της κεραίας του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου που έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει; Είναι το 16dBi ή 20dBi;
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



1. Τσέκαρα μια προς μια τις συχνότητες ώστε να αποκλειστούν οι αλλες μηπως δουλέψει.

2. Χωρα Ελλάδα. Eirp 20. Με καλύπτει πλήρως.

3. Ειναι η με τα 16dbi

----------


## jasonp

Πήρα και το χαρτί που έλεγε ότι τελικά είχαν πρόβλημα τα συστήματά τους (ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση δεν είχε ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός). Με τις κατάλληλες απειλές φυσικά (νόμιμα πάντα). Η δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι μου το έστειλαν! (γελάνε και οι πέτρες). Δεν ξέρω γιατί απέφευγαν να σταματήσουν μια κεραία κινητής τόσο καιρο που είχε και μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Το κακό είναι ότι οπότε γουστάρουν μπορούν να την ξαναβάλουν σε λειτουργία. Σχετικά με την ΕΕΤΤ είναι ότι ξέραμε. Κάνουν τον κινέζο με τις εταιρίες κινητης.

Πιθανών να την απομακρύνουμε τελείως νόμιμα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πειράζει, πάλι καλά που έβγαλες άκρη.
Θα την βάλουν αλλού τριγύρω.

----------

